# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  [VB6] EGO PONG - Pure VB6

## Jim Davis

Hello!

Here is my simple but funky Pong (atari) style game. Opponent AI (level per speed based) included. Well its quite basic, but you can make out some serious game rolls  :big yellow:  
Smooth movement and swinging for better entertaining. The ball angle is vary, based on where on your stick you got the hit. Cheat mode included.
One timer() for the complete calculation and displays.The whole game is on one form, nothing else used.
Umm.. Also, got nice colors, on 3 different backgrounds. 

Ok, i had to include 2 small but common api calls, for mouse movement, because picturebox's mouse handling just creeps me out!

Have Fun!
Any comment is welcomed.

----------

